# What is the most recent thing you're nostalgic about?



## Murkrow (Jul 21, 2020)

Music from Pokémon gen 6 makes be more nostalgic than music from gens 4 and 5.

What is the newest or most recent thing you're nostalgic about?


----------



## qenya (Jul 22, 2020)

As far as gaming goes, I definitely fondly remember the early days of the 3DS, around 2012-13, when there were like five digital games and all those charming little free apps like Nintendo Letter Box (Swapnote for you North Americans) and Pokédex 3D. The bit of music that that era is particularly associated with for me is the world map theme from _Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones_. It's a GBA game, so maybe not quite as recent as you're imagining, but I'd never played it, or indeed any Fire Emblem game, before it came to the 3DS through the Ambassador Programme. I never got very far either (not for lack of trying) - maybe I should try again sometime.

Outside gaming, I suppose I miss the time - really not that long ago - when the worst imminent catastrophe anyone could imagine was global warming. Consider, if you will, that the Nintendo Badge Bunny has been around for longer than the word "Brexit".


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 23, 2020)

I miss those days when Overwatch just came out and it was a fun casual game that I could play with a bunch of internet friends.

I feel very nostalgic about TF2 but Overwatch is a lot more recent (2016).


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 23, 2020)

SMITE, mostly when I play Cupid or Ra (my first two gods I decided to main back in the day).


----------



## Trebek (Jul 25, 2020)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> SMITE, mostly when I play Cupid or Ra (my first two gods I decided to main back in the day).


man, i used to be really good at ra, but then it just stopped working out lmao

still fun to play tho even if i miss every ult


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 25, 2020)

breakfast


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2021)

Sanrio/animal crossing :)


----------

